# I want to go where it is warm.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well there should be a picture of LenJ and Miss M riding up from the Tidal Basin on a nice warm October day.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Brr...........*

I forgot about that one.

BTW, Bill says thanks for the pictures, he really liked them. He is renovating a house & He & I have had a hard time hooking up.

Thanks again for the great tour.

Len


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Just start riding. You and Ms. M. would be in Florida in a few days and you could just toss away the cold gear the further you rode south. I am with you on the cold. 30 degrees is my limit and as you know I haven't been riding for a few weeks. My attitude is quickly deteriorating.


----------



## heckman (Jan 4, 2003)

*MB1, have you decided on a date yet*

for the SS century in the spring? I know it's still several months away, but the boss is asking for vacation days, and I was thinking about bringing my wife and son up for a couple days of sightseeing, if I could work it out. If you don't have any dates yet, no problem, I'll keep watching the postings. Thanks.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, what he said. If possible, I'd like to avoid the 1st weekend in May-I'll probably be going to Tenn for the 3/3 .


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*re: 3/3*

see you there. should be a sizeable mempho crew in chattahoochie for that weekend. we're spending the night saturday, too, so prepare for intoxication and severe sleep deprivation.


----------



## gtscottie (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't come to my part of the woods then. We haven't had the bikes out side for a month now.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Yo MB1, you're welcome in California, would be nice to ride with you two again like last year. I have accommodation, french food and bikes available 

Pierre




MB1 said:


> Well there should be a picture of LenJ and Miss M riding up from the Tidal Basin on a nice warm October day.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

damn, how did I happen to be watching an old thread ?? mus have been clicking on the wrong place...

Pierre


QUOTE=Pierre]Yo MB1, you're welcome in California, would be nice to ride with you two again like last year. I have accommodation, french food and bikes available 

Pierre[/QUOTE]


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*We will likely be out there in February*



Pierre said:


> Yo MB1, you're welcome in California, would be nice to ride with you two again like last year. I have accommodation, french food and bikes available
> 
> Pierre


Miss M want's to do the Butterfield Double Century. Those roads are my old stomping grounds so it should be fun.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

*Just got back from a midday ride....*

and:

Current Conditions for Fort Lauderdale, FL (33301)
76°F
Mostly Cloudy 
Feels Like 75°F
UV Index: 1 Low
Dew Point: 57°F
Humidity: 52%
Visibility: 10.0 miles
Pressure: 30.17 inches and steady
Wind: From the East at 12 mph


----------



## shakyfish (Aug 1, 2003)

*Brrr*



James30Florida said:


> and:
> 
> Current Conditions for Fort Lauderdale, FL (33301)
> 76°F
> ...



Wow, it must be time for the Floridians to put the doggies in sweaters with those <80 temps. : )

I am truly jealous and have an incredibly harsh disliking of cold. I love the heat and I was in Fl in August during Hurricane Charley. Very hot but but definitely doable for me. I am in N. KY. and it is still bearable here but wait for the temps to get <30 or so and it's to the trainer with me.


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

Northeast CT. weekend ride start out at about 30-40 degrees. This is starting to get COLD. Lst year braved a low temperature of about 12 degress but there was no wind


----------

